# Yelped, then throw up - help please.



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

This morning I was getting ready for work and Merlin was sitting in his crate. 

Suddenly he just gave out the loudest yelp, leaped out of his crate and then started walking around in circles, trying to throw up. He eventually did throw up bile (he hadn't eaten this morning). He is now laying in his crate, which he never does unless we ask. 

I haven't fed him this morning as we are going to the vets at 10.30, but he is really not himself. 

Giving little whines, laying in his crate, hasn't drunk anything. Been to the loo fine and no upset stomach.. 

He threw up a few weeks ago, and i just thought it was because he scoffed his breakfast a bit fast... but this morning he hasn't even eaten breakfast.

He was teething really badly yesterday, and he started chewing on a white teddy and he covered it in little drops of blood. So I freaked out and checked in his mouth, but the blood was from where one of his teeth had fallen out - you could see the hole. 

Maybe it's related? 

We've booked at the vets for 10.30 as that's the earliest they could do, and I'm not going into work as OH has an exam so Merlin would be left and I don't want to do that when he's not well. And I don't want to risk it as he is only 17 weeks old. 

Anyone that could help be must appreciated.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Aww, poor Merlin  
Has he been eating grass at all? They often eat grass if they are feeling under the weather tummy wise and then throw up bile. 
I don't know about the yelp before hand though 

Hope the vet sorts him out.

*Heidi*


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Aww, poor Merlin
> Has he been eating grass at all? They often eat grass if they are feeling under the weather tummy wise and then throw up bile.
> I don't know about the yelp before hand though
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday!  and nope... we thought about grass, but he had only been outside this morning for a wee and last night when we took him for a walk he did eat any...

He pulls some grass out and throws it around and goes crazy, but he never normally eats it...

Josh said maybe he'd caught his paw and the shock made me throw up... but that seems far fetched and his paws are fine... I've felt him all over


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd be worried about bloat, blockage or perforation because of the yelp and attempted vomiting . Did he swallow any fluff from the teddy and does his tummy feel tighter than normal?

Edit to say: It might not be any of these things, it might just be an upset tummy! Either way you are doing the right thing by going to the vet to have it checked out.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thankyou, you can see how exciting my birthday is going to be! 

I wondered if he caught something and that was the yelp, but I doubt it would make him throw up. Plus if he caught himself in the crate, I would think he would be reluctant to go in, not laying in there more than usual. 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

Poor Merlin 

The throwing up bile thing sounds like he had a too-empty tummy as you hadn't fed him yet. Kenzie walks around gagging until she throws up when she has this too. I'm not sure about the yelp though.

Hope all goes well at the vet.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Set_Nights said:


> I'd be worried about bloat, blockage or perforation because of the yelp and attempted vomiting . Did he swallow any fluff from the teddy and does his tummy feel tighter than normal?
> 
> Edit to say: It might not be any of these things, it might just be an upset tummy! Either way you are doing the right thing by going to the vet to have it checked out.


Well... we're just back from the vets, he said when he pushes on Merlins tummy, Merlin seems uncomfortable, so he thinks he may have eaten something when we weren't looking. He didn't say anything about bloat, but didn't seem too concerned. He also said that sometimes the feeling of being sick suddenly can make them yelp and it's not uncommon 



hazyreality said:


> Thankyou, you can see how exciting my birthday is going to be!
> 
> I wondered if he caught something and that was the yelp, but I doubt it would make him throw up. Plus if he caught himself in the crate, I would think he would be reluctant to go in, not laying in there more than usual.
> 
> *Heidi*


Bless you - sounds about as exciting as my last 3 have been! My 18th Josh brought me an oven glove !

That was my thinking... he can't go in their now anyway, as we had a lovely journey to the vets and he puked everywhere  Oh and dribbled like he was a bloo*y elephant's trunk!



McKenzie said:


> Poor Merlin
> 
> The throwing up bile thing sounds like he had a too-empty tummy as you hadn't fed him yet. Kenzie walks around gagging until she throws up when she has this too. I'm not sure about the yelp though.
> 
> Hope all goes well at the vet.


I think he threw up bile because he needed to throw up but that was all that was in his tummy... he had dinner last night, so same as normal.

Vet think's he's just eaten something he shouldn't have and has gave him some tablets and his on chicken and rice for 3 days... with the chicken and rice, is the chicken cooked?

I think the vet thought I was making stuff up when he walked in, because he's been lathargic all morning we walk in and his wanting to say hello to everyone and yodelling at them


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Is there any stones in your garden which he couldve swallowed? Its just a suggestion as when i read your post that was the first thing that popped into my head  If theres no improvements in his health would you have his stomach x-rays to see if there's anything lodged? I hope hes ok, big hugs and kisses for him from me and blue


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

At 17 weeks it is unlikely to be bloat more likely that he has eaten something he shouldn't have and is having problems passing it - it may be at the stage of leaving the stomach at the moment which may be why he is trying to vomit.

Did the vet suggest any follow up treatment?


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Hope he feels better soon, poor little guy 

It's awful when they get ill isn't it


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Well... we're just back from the vets, he said when he pushes on Merlins tummy, Merlin seems uncomfortable, so he thinks he may have eaten something when we weren't looking. He didn't say anything about bloat, but didn't seem too concerned. He also said that sometimes the feeling of being sick suddenly can make them yelp and it's not uncommon
> 
> Bless you - sounds about as exciting as my last 3 have been! My 18th Josh brought me an oven glove !
> 
> ...


Oops sorry didn't read this - I see the vet has given you tablets what were these for? Yes it will be cooked chicken and rice because it is bland and easy to digest.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone - so I think I've found the problem; 

Just let Merlin out for a wee and he went sniffing around (normal) and then picked up something in his mouth. I have a look - and it's cat poo. 

We'll I'm assuming cat poo, as they're in our garden a lot. They are the neighbours cats... how do I get rid of them?

Going to send Josh out to collect all the poo, I'm thinking we'll just to do this everytime Merlin goes out, to make sure none is about. 

Whatever type of poo it was Merlin seems very happy about it


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Thanks everyone - so I think I've found the problem;
> 
> Just let Merlin out for a wee and he went sniffing around (normal) and then picked up something in his mouth. I have a look - and it's cat poo.
> 
> ...


Lol, they are so dirty arn't they! 
Hopefully it was just the poo ut:

*Heidi*


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Lol, they are so dirty arn't they!
> Hopefully it was just the poo ut:
> 
> *Heidi*


Yep! Josh has been out, but the cats seem to have buried a lot of their toiletings... so I think we're just going to have to be on high alert.

Just mowed the lawn (well Josh did as I can't mow in straight lines :blushing and so now Merlin is super put out, nothing nice to eat and no long grass to go crazy in!


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

my coco did that he yelped then ran across the room and did a exorcist vomit everywhere. bless him hope he is ok, you know what puppies can be like with inquisitive noses, there always in things and wanting to know whats going on, maybe not with Merlin but coco did this. I do miss him though he was a great dog xx


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Mad4Muttz said:


> my coco did that he yelped then ran across the room and did a exorcist vomit everywhere. bless him hope he is ok, you know what puppies can be like with inquisitive noses, there always in things and wanting to know whats going on, maybe not with Merlin but coco did this. I do miss him though he was a great dog xx


Yeah, he's nose is literally into everything! Sometimes I wonder if I got a scent-hound instead of a sight-hound!

He's been absolutely fine today, perhaps slept a bit more than normal, but other than that he's been fine - thank god.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Thanks everyone - *so I think I've found the problem; *
> 
> Just let Merlin out for a wee and he went sniffing around (normal) and then picked up something in his mouth. I have a look - and it's cat poo.
> 
> ...


I must have lost the plot. You said he yelped and was attempting to vomit - how does this correlate with eating cat or fox poo?


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

912142 said:


> I must have lost the plot. You said he yelped and was attempting to vomit - how does this correlate with eating cat or fox poo?


He did throw up - and the vet said he must have eaten something that didn't agree with him - my guess is it's the cat poo... He also said they yelped before they throw up because it's sort of a panic reaction...


----------

